# Trifecta Tune and Spark Plug Gap



## DubstepRacing (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze 1.4L LT RS. Over time I've installed the Trifecta Tune and Injen Colad Air intake. I've been reading through nearly all the threads on the Gaps the spark plugs should be at. So far I read that gapping to .035 has givin people better throttle response, more power in the lower RPM's, and even better Gas Mileage. I believe im around 21-23 psi of boost.

My Question is since the cruze engine is Turbo charged andI have the Trifecta Tune and Injen CAI. What should I gap my spark plugs to with the increased boost psi and the modified CAI?

I've emaild Vince about it but has not gotten back to me yet. I wanna read others opionions and views about it. I do have plans for Gauges and the Pillar A replacement part for duel pods from badnewsracing. I have a psi boost gauge on the way and later on down the road I will be adding a Air/Fuel gauge as well.


----------



## matiii1 (Dec 7, 2012)

I havent had time to put the tune on mine but when I ordered it and told what mods I did including gapping to .035 he replied to set it to .028 to avoid spark blowout.Not sure what that means but I did change them to that and hoping to put tune on this weekend.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

.028" for Trifecta tuned Cruzes. 

Welcome to CruzeTalk guys.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> .028" for Trifecta tuned Cruzes.
> 
> Welcome to CruzeTalk guys.


Does that include Cruzes with the budget tune? Just out of curiosity, why won't the tune run with the stock gapping?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

im .35 trifecta tuned,but im a 1.8l. NO problems car has alot better pick up


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Does that include Cruzes with the budget tune? Just out of curiosity, why won't the tune run with the stock gapping?


Too much boost causing spark blowout/misfires. The coils aren't very strong. You might get away with .029 or .030 with the budget tune since it runs on lower maximum boost levels, but you'd have to experiment on your own. 



jakkaroo said:


> im .35 trifecta tuned,but im a 1.8l. NO problems car has alot better pick up


Yeah, the 1.8L won't have the same spark blowout issues.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Too much boost causing spark blowout/misfires. The coils aren't very strong. You might get away with .029 or .030 with the budget tune since it runs on lower maximum boost levels, but you'd have to experiment on your own.


Forgive my lack of research, what is the stock gap for the 1.4L?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Forgive my lack of research, what is the stock gap for the 1.4L?


~ 0.025". 

However, we've had many people come back with spark plugs way out of that spec. At a bare minimum, it would benefit you to pull them and check them for consistency.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

yea i am between .26 and works great


----------



## DubstepRacing (Dec 12, 2012)

so gapping them .028 all around would be the best method?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Vince @Trifecta said that his tune assumes 0.028".


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have 2011 ECO 6M with Trifecta Tune, drop in K&N and Borla Exhaust. I regapped from .024-.025 to .030. I see as much as 24 PSI and have not seen any spark blowout on high boost/high RPM acceleration in 1st and 2nd gear, nor any high load high boost situations. When I checked with Vince he advised .028 as the gap for a standard Trifecta Tuned 1.4T.


----------



## DubstepRacing (Dec 12, 2012)

Vince finally emailed me back. These are his exact words:

"It is true there is a discrepancy about what the gap should be - the GM
service manuals say something like .033" or so, and the owner's manual that
came with your car says the gap is supposed to be .028". Based on my
experience tuning turbocharged engines, I believe the .028" to be the
correct gap, and everybody I know that tried to run more than .028" with a
tune ended up with misfire problems."

"I don't believe the "results" people are posting about power, MPG,
drivabililty gains. I believe it all to be placebo.

Short answer: gap them to .028" and don't mess with it. Lol"

- Vince Geglia
Trifecta Performance, Inc.


----------



## dechaoz05 (Feb 8, 2017)

2011 ECO 6mt trifecta advantage tune (no mods other than tinted windows)

4 years late to the thread. gaps were .025 (3), and.027(1) and regapped all 4 to .028. car runs smoother but definitely feels less powerful.. that normal?


----------

